# Flamme für Schrift



## der_maiki (15. Juli 2004)

Hi,
ich hab mal ne Frage an euch. Ich programmiere grad ein Gästebuch. Mein Auftraggeber möchte gerne, dass der Name mir so einer Flamme außen drum dargestellt wird. Hat er wohl irgendwo mal gesenhen. Auf jeden Fall habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich das Problem lösen soll.   Würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn mir einer helfen können.


----------



## Theraen (15. Juli 2004)

Ich denke mal er meint eine Grafik.
Ich besitze nämlich Photo Impact 6 und damit kann man sowas erstellen.

MFG


----------



## der_maiki (15. Juli 2004)

Nee,
das soll irgendwie auch mit CSS realisierbar sein. Aber wie gesagt weißt ich nicht wie.


----------



## AlexSchur (15. Juli 2004)

ich weiß net ob es das ist, aber damit kannste so ein glühen erstellen:


```
<p style="width:100%; color:red; filter:Glow(color=blue, strenght=9)">Text</p>
```

Kannst ja dann noch modelieren!

bei dem wert strenght kannste einen wert zwischen 1 und 255 nehmen!

hier kannste ja nochmal reinschaun!
http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/filter.htm#glow


----------



## randomize (15. Juli 2004)

Falls du den Code über copy'n'paste benutzt haben solltest, versuch's mal lieber mit strength, dann klappt's auch.

Bei MSDN gibt es auch noch weitere Effekte (zwar nicht überprüft, erwartungsgemäß jedoch höchstwahrscheinlich IE-spezifisch).


----------

